# Sea horses.... help?



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never had a full saltwater tank ( I have kept brackish) but I am possibly going to get a sea horse tank. I was wondering what some hardy seahorses for begginers are, how big of a tank they need, and some basics on saltwater aquariums. I you can think of any small, begginer fish that would be great, too!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, i was thinking a dwarf seahorses maybe..... what do you think about them??? Also, please help with live rocks and stuff, Idk anything about them!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

veganchick said:


> hardy seahorses for begginers


That can be an oxymoron. There is no Seahorse that is easy for beginners. 

Let me say it this way...

Are you willing to spend $50-$100+ for a quality Seahorse?
Are you willing to hatch baby brine shrimp (live) and feed twice a day?
Do you know that you cannot house them with almost any fish? They are one of the weakest fish out there.
Do you know how fragile they are?
Do you know that you need Tank Bred (not tank raised, not wild caught)?
Do you know that they are very prone to not eating?
Do you know how prone they are to getting sick?

If you have never had a SW, much less reef, then DO NOT get a Seahorse. I cannot stress this enough.

But, if you can require the proper care for one and you really want one, then check this out.
Seahorse.com - Seahorse, Sea Life, Marine Life, Aquafarm Sales, Feeds and Accessories - Home OR
http://forum.seahorse.org/

I have heard there are some very smart, experienced Sea horse lovers there.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Cody said:


> That can be an oxymoron. There is no Seahorse that is easy for beginners.
> 
> Let me say it this way...
> 
> ...


I have actually had alot of luck with hard to keep fishies! I have been doing some research, and I heard that live rocks are not a very good thing for seahorses because there might be harmful creatures in them. I have a tank I was planning to use for cherry shrimp, but brine shrimp will do just as well! I would REALLY like some Dwarf seahorses! I am willing to spend some money on them!!! I heard that they do best in a 2-10 gallon tank.... how many would be reccomended for what size tank?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Having luck will not do. You need to have years of experience to keep Seahorses, and not in FW. SW is a whole other environment which has no room error, especially in a horse tank. 

You need LR to sustain a good tank. Tonga is the best, if you can find it, because it has branches. 

And what type of Dwraf Seahorse are you talking about? There are dozens of species.

I cannot stress how bad of an idea this is. You cannot get your feet wet in a horse tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Cody said:


> Having luck will not do. You need to have years of experience to keep Seahorses, and not in FW. SW is a whole other environment which has no room error, especially in a horse tank.
> 
> You need LR to sustain a good tank. Tonga is the best, if you can find it, because it has branches.
> 
> ...


Oh, well.... I guess I'm gonna have to give up on that idea


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think it is best to atleast put this idea on hold. i understand seahorses are "cute" but please understand that cody is right and they are extremely fragile.
cody you mention feeding twice daily, i thought it was 3 times lol either way it requires so much care and dedication. you understand that they require an occasional burping? this are really without a doubt hard to keep creatures. if you do not believe what is being said please do minimal research to realize what a chore these animals bring. 
i do not wish to discourage you from keeping a tank you want. i do however encourage starting elsewhere and working up to this. saltwater in general is difficult, maintaining salt levels, alk, calcium, mag and so forth. Horses need good water conditions to keep them from illness yet cannot survive in alot of flow. this is hard to achieve under these circumstances. i feel starting out with a different tank mate would be best and after learning what needs to be done in general to go forth onto sea horses. This should be a well thought out tank and not an attempt because again they are fragile animals. Regardless of which route you chose alot of research is required to grant you ultimate success. feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Cody's right. Seahorse is a more advanced part of the hobby, like SPS. It's not something to start with, because when you fail, and you very well may with little exp and knowledge on the hobby, you'll probably just go back to what you're comfortable with.

FW and SW are very different. Do you even know what the SG would be for a SW tank or for seahorses? How about the Temp? If you do want more info and plan on this down the road, then go toe a seahorse forum, like seahorses.com. They have years and years of exp there that could aid you down the road.


----------



## KatPhish9 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love seahorses, they are just so majestic and cute. But really it looks like I would have to chose between having a seahorse and having a child lol.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

honestly from what i hear, the dedication is just like that. they are very care demanding.

and :cheers: to another NJ fishkeeper.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok guys, I already decided no seahorses


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Good choice... For now. In due time... All good things come to those who wait.


----------

